# Climb routing question



## Woodenhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am faced with pattern routing 8/4 walnut that is 6' long and has a radius arc. As you would suspect if I rout in one direction half of the arc will be in uphill grain. Should I stop halfway after the downhill side and do the opposite side of the arc in a climb cut? This will be using a pattern with a 2" Whiteside pattern bit and approx 1/16" trim cut. I have not done this type cut before and don't want to mess up my project. Thanks, John


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

John,
If I'm not mistaken... There is a video on the Router Workshop that shows them doing just that. They route 1/2 the arc in one direction and then flip it over to do the other half. They had a trim bit that had a bearing on top and bottom so this could be done with ease. If you need me to find the video..let me know.

Palmer


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

You don't mention the depth of the cut, so a bearing at the bottom might not work for you. 

Freud makes a 1/2" straight bit that's 4 3/8" long with a 2 1/2" cutting length. If you have a pattern to follow this works well. If your pattern is symmetrical you can flip it if the depth is over 2 1/2" thick.

I've used it a few times on deck railing patterns and post arches.


----------



## Woodenhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> You don't mention the depth of the cut, so a bearing at the bottom might not work for you.
> 
> Freud makes a 1/2" straight bit that's 4 3/8" long with a 2 1/2" cutting length. If you have a pattern to follow this works well. If your pattern is symmetrical you can flip it if the depth is over 2 1/2" thick.
> 
> I've used it a few times on deck railing patterns and post arches.


I don't have an issue with the bit. My stock is 1-3/4" thick and my bit has 2" cutting length. I wanted to avoid routing half the arch and flipping the stock and reattaching the template to preclude the possibility of not getting it lined up perfectly. Yes, it is symmetrical arch but I will do it if that's the safest way. I just wanted to know if it's a safe climb cut to take off 1/16" on 8/4.
Thanks again, John


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, 

Bob & Rick have also shown the relief cut. This might be another option to think on.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I routed this pattern for my deck about 10 yrs ago with the Freud and the 1/4" pattern shown from one side. I should have used different stock, PT/SYP doesn't take to routing and gluing in the manner I used

For the obvious, remove as much of the existing material as you can, for the 1/2" bit. I don't have a band saw, so I plunged and dragged the bit into the cut, which does stress it to some degree so take careful how fast you move through the material. You can chip out the remaining material every 3/4" in depth to minimize friction.

You can start out at a 1/2" depth increment for at least an 1" from there I'd drop down to a 1/4" adjustment to lessen any lateral stress at the tip of the bit.

As for switching/flipping the pattern from one side to the other witness marks and stops made prior to cutting can put you easily within a 1/32" which minimum sanding will cure.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, if you are removing 1/8" just go slow and you should be ok. One method to help prevent tear out is to score the area you suspect tear out will occur in. Push your router straight into the wood, pull it back, move down a bit and repeat. Picture a scalloped edge. Bob and Rick teach this for reducing tear out in the first season of the Router Workshop show.


----------



## Amana Tool (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi John,
There are pattern bits available specifically for this task. They have two guide bearings, one on the end and one on the shank. There is no need to reposition the pattern, you get a perfect intersection where the two cuts join, and no need to climb cut.

This bit is available with a 2" cutting height.


----------



## Rob1 (Mar 6, 2009)

John,

Its nearly impossible to reposition the template perfectly.

I agree with suggestions get a bit with two bearings.

I have one of these and it has saved me a lot of heart ach.

Bob


----------



## Woodenhead (Mar 31, 2008)

*Thanks for helpful replies*

I think I'm going to challenge myself and take a very fine climb cut on the end with the uphill grain. I will position the template on the fat side of the line and do a test cut. If all goes well I'll reposition the template and take a finish cut to the line. Thanks again for time to reply. John


----------

